# My Day Job



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

I recently updated a couple of folders with photos of two projects our company has been working on. One was the first phase of a project on a small private Island just off the coast from us.... http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/20081215SealIsland#

It includes a boat barn, a guest house with a thatched roof, and various out buildings. Some of the casement windows came from Germany hung wrong and we had to totally rebuild them in order to make the deadline. I work in the cabinet shop where we make the cabinetry, mouldings and other millwork ... like these double doors.. http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/DoubleDoors#5362128718268961074 

One of our current jobs in progress ... A pool house ...:tongue:
http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/AmosPoolHouse#

Almost ready for the cabinets..


----------



## Wheaties (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! 

I'd be lying if I didn't say a was a little (or a lot) jealous of your job! Looks like fun!


----------



## LEAP (Mar 29, 2010)

Boy it must really suck to be rich. We see projects like that along the coast all the time. Someone from away buying a house for a half mil or more then tearing it down and building a new one.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome house!!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

LEAP said:


> Boy it must really suck to be rich. We see projects like that along the coast all the time. Someone from away buying a house for a half mil or more then tearing it down and building a new one.


 
Your absolutely right ... we have been there ...5 year old home bulldozed so that the new owner could build what he wanted .... with the water view!  I can't say it doesn't sicken me sometimes!:frown:


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'd be lying if I didn't say a was a little (or a lot) jealous of your job! Looks like fun!


 
Well to be honest I spend the day (usually) in a shop with virtually no windows but lots of noise and dust :biggrin:
In fact the photos of the pool house are the first I have seen of the place. At some point when they are ready for cabinets, I may get to go on the install  and actually see the place first hand!


----------



## nightowl (Mar 29, 2010)

Man!,   I would just like to have the little patch the barbeque pit is on.


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice house the view  is better and I don’t think I would go with a thatch roof. Somebody must be in love with Thomas Kincaid. 
 
I miss the summer vacations of my youth to Maine. I didn’t appreciate it then because often times visiting relatives is a boring activity for young boys. My second to last trip to Maine the church camp my sisters and I were spending the week at took us out to Sears Island and we camped under the stars and on top of the rocks. ouch!
 
Lenny don’t ever quit your day job.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

Sears Island is still right here in my home town.(but then you probably knew that)
 We got the causeway ... nice road for access... and then it was gated off. At one time in the 70's they wanted to put a Nuke plant over there  
Still, a nice place to go for a walk.

Seal Island, where our job was, is between Northport and Isleboro. You can walk the whole Island in about 20 minutes


----------



## rlofton (Mar 29, 2010)

Great looking projects.  Can you tell us which members of Congress own the properties where these projects are being built?


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 29, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Sears Island is still right here in my home town.(but then you probably knew that)
> We got the causeway ... nice road for access... and then it was gated off. At one time in the 70's they wanted to put a Nuke plant over there
> Still, a nice place to go for a walk.
> 
> Seal Island, where our job was, is between Northport and Isleboro. You can walk the whole Island in about 20 minutes


 

Yeah lots of little dots in the area. Every year we went up to Me. we would take the Gov Muskie to Isleboro and have a picnic of clams and hot dogs. Good times!!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

rlofton said:


> Great looking projects. Can you tell us which members of Congress own the properties where these projects are being built?


 
No, I think you have it wrong. It's more like which members of Congress do these people have in their back pockets! 

Lets just say every time you fill your oil tank, or buy your gas or (Quack, Quack), pay your insurance premium ... you have done your part!


----------



## Nolan (Mar 29, 2010)

Lenny who puts up the bowed cover and is it just to protect the structure while rebuilding??? Interesting none the less, Let me know if they need trusses as I sure could use a few sales about right now.!!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

Nolan said:


> Lenny who puts up the bowed cover and is it just to protect the structure while rebuilding??? Interesting none the less, Let me know if they need trusses as I sure could use a few sales about right now.!!


 
I honestly don't know if the tent is done by one of our crews or in conjunction with another sub-contractor  It is to keep the elements at bay .... most of the framing etc. was done over the Winter months!
I hear you on the work outlook! We've been at 32 hour weeks for about a year now in the shop.:frown: Beats 24hrs a week I guess or worse!:beat-up:


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow Lenny I know that after a full day at the shop your glad to leave, but MAN what a nice shop You sure get to play with some nice toys.
That house is beautiful, I'd just enjoy living in the guest house, or under the Bar B Que pit.


----------



## Nolan (Mar 29, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I honestly don't know if the tent is done by one of our crews or in conjunction with another sub-contractor  It is to keep the elements at bay .... most of the framing etc. was done over the Winter months!
> I hear you on the work outlook! We've been at 32 hour weeks for about a year now in the shop.:frown: Beats 24hrs a week I guess or worse!:beat-up:


 
Yah my guys went to 32 hour weeks 2 -2.5 years ago and now I cant hardly put together 32 in a month for them. Best part is I stopped taking a check over a year ago so they could have one. I tell you if something doesnt happen soon it will all be for not!!:ghost: I guess you cant say I havent tried. Want to buy some burl?:biggrin: LOL


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

After being self-employed and never having a BOSS other than my Dad and myself, it has been a real welcome change for me. I do love my job and work with good people. Have been there 9+ years now. Hopefully will be there awhile longer!


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2010)

wowser


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## d1lb3rt (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome craftsmanship! Personally, I like the thatched roof. Not a guy on every street corner that can do that kind of work. It should last several generations or more.

Great shop; I wouldn't mind working there. Thanks for the great photos.

Al


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

d1lb3rt said:


> Awesome craftsmanship! Personally, I like the thatched roof. Not a guy on every street corner that can do that kind of work. It should last several generations or more.
> 
> Great shop; I wouldn't mind working there. Thanks for the great photos.
> 
> Al


 
The guy that did the thatched roof was from England. He travels all over the world doing it ... with his 10 year old son in tow. His next job was going to be in Brooklyn :biggrin: 

He told me the top part (the cap) was actually a diiferent kind of straw that had to be replaced after something like (?) 30 years, the rest of the roof should go close to a hundred.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

Got word today that we are going back to 40 hrs a week at least till we meet the deadline on the pool house job. 
Wish now I had used my 3 day weekends more productively


----------



## Padre (Mar 30, 2010)

That is some island.  What do the people do that own it?  I always wondered how folks can afford such luxury.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

Padre said:


> That is some island. What do the people do that own it?


 
Pretty much anything they want to from what I can see! :biggrin:


----------



## Padre (Mar 30, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Mar 30, 2010)

Lenny;

I see that you have been working in the low rent district!

Love the thatch roof.  Did they hide a bottle of whiskey in it as tradition calls for?

Nice work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lenny,

NICE SHOP!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

greggas said:


> Lenny;
> 
> I see that you have been working in the low rent district!
> 
> ...


 
I'll have to look into that and get back to ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I'll have to look into that and get back to ya.. :biggrin:


 
I can tell you that the first batch of thatch came over from England and was held up in customs so long it was ruined (mold) and another batch had to be sent.
Also heard that the owner found it very entertaining to watch (By satellite imaging) everyone scurrying about trying to meet the deadline!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2010)

Found more photos of some other projects we have done ..... and put them here if anyone is interested ... http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/RecentProject#
Will try to add some better shots of the shop at some point as well.

Nolan, I found out that our crew puts up the tent covers. Gives 'em something to do and it sure saves time that would otherwise be lost to inclement weather.


----------



## Toni (Apr 2, 2010)

Now thats a house!!! Lenny you are surely blessed!! Gorgeous homes the views...WOW... sure makes my house look like a dump!! LOL  You honestly have me speechless..............


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah, mine too .... I'm just the hired help! :tongue:


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks like your job is interesting none the less. I can't say I have seen a thatched roof on a house ever I think that there is a reason for that. those things need constant care


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> It looks like your job is interesting none the less. I can't say I have seen a thatched roof on a house ever I think that there is a reason for that. those things need constant care


 
I do know that it had to be treated with a fire-retardent in order for the place to be insured. I suspect that has to be done periodically. Beyond that, the top section is a different type of thatch and has to be replaced in 30 years or so. The rest should be good for a hundred years before needing to be replaced. 

of course mowing it is the REAL challenge! :tongue:


----------



## Nolan (Apr 2, 2010)

cool stuff guess if you want to eat you find a way to get the job done:biggrin:




Lenny said:


> Found more photos of some other projects we have done ..... and put them here if anyone is interested ... http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/RecentProject#
> Will try to add some better shots of the shop at some point as well.
> 
> Nolan, I found out that our crew puts up the tent covers. Gives 'em something to do and it sure saves time that would otherwise be lost to inclement weather.


----------



## greggas (Apr 7, 2010)

Lenny, like the new photos....you know how to build a quality house.  Is the island near Arcadia??  I have to go up there next week to meet with a client.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 7, 2010)

If you were going by boat it would be ... maybe ... :biggrin:

There are many islands that are called Seal Island (so I am told) and I know one of them is right in the mix at Acadia. Not this one though. This one is near Isleboro.

Oh, and for the record, I used to build homes but now I work in the cabinet shop. The credit for these homes really goes to our crew and of course our meticulous owner/boss. :wink:
I will take some credit for the cabinetry and millwork though!  :biggrin:

Thanks for your kind words!

our websites such as they are (they are hoping to update them soon)

http://www.taylormadebuilders.com/index.html
http://www.heartwoodmillworks.com/


----------



## Lenny (Apr 29, 2010)

We got word yesterday that we were awarded the bid on two new cabinet jobs. Even though we are busy right now, it's nice to know there is more work coming in. Hope it's a sign for everyone that the economy is on the upswing. Lets hope!


----------

